# Hard Drive giving me I/O Device Error



## murfeezlaw

Hey all, i screwed up big. I have a 120 GB Maxtor Drive (6Y120P0) as a second drive used just for storage. I let it get too full. I think it got to 90% full. A big No No i know. I deleted as much as i could that it would let me. It was giving me all sorts of I/O Device Errors and was running real slow. I scanned the drive and defragmented it.

i bought an External Drive to copy everything over but with a lot of files(including my entire family picture album of my twins) it gives me the following error when i try to copy or access a file...F:\(name of directory) is not accessible. The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.

Is there any software i can run to fix this? Any help would be very much appreciated. I have a lot of things backed up on DVDs but not all of it.
Ted


----------



## bigbear

Has the external drive been formatted?


----------



## Elvandil

90% full is very full, but it shouldn't lead to I/O errors. That sounds more like a damaged file system or dying drive.

Recover all you can, possibly with the help of PCI File Recovery. Then, run chkdsk /f on that drive, keeping in mind that the attempted repair may actually cause more damage to the file system. But at this point, I don't see too many alternatives since the drive may be on its way out.

After it is cleared out, also try chkdsk /r to see if it will complete and if there are surface defects in the drive.


----------



## murfeezlaw

Thank you for the reply...I can copy about 70% of the data over to the external drive ok. If I click on some of the files that didn't copy over or try to access them on the old drive that is when i get the error...F:\(name of directory) is not accessible. The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.

It took FOREVER to scan this drive and format it. It definitely got damaged somehow. It all happened when i did a file search when it got too full.


----------



## Lugu

i have a hard disk that use for backing up data, but copying to this disk is extremely slow. but once copied, there is no problem retrieving the data. 

i installed this hard drive on another computer, but it is still slow.

is the disk just coming to an end or it could be some other reason?


----------



## Elvandil

murfeezlaw said:


> Thank you for the reply...I can copy about 70% of the data over to the external drive ok. If I click on some of the files that didn't copy over or try to access them on the old drive that is when i get the error...F:\(name of directory) is not accessible. The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.
> 
> It took FOREVER to scan this drive and format it. It definitely got damaged somehow. It all happened when i did a file search when it got too full.


The search may have shown the error for the first time, but the search didn't cause it.

Did the chkdsk run and what were the results? Are you still using the drive?


----------

